# Heres a Winning customer....would you take the job?



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

WilsonRMDL said:


> I have received a number of responses to the ad I posted for this job.


Sounds like you are looking for work/responding to an ad on craigslist. If so, what did you really expect??? :blink:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't have wasted my time bidding that job. Anyone who asks you to supply a labor and materials break out for the various parts is just looking for ways to cheap you down.

There is some hack out there who can nail two board together who will underbid your best effort, so don't even try.

I just bid installing a single kitchen cabinet. With all the surrounding work that needed to be done, moving electrical, repairing electrical, patching walls, R&Reset D/W, repairing sink, it came to $1500.00. The previous bid was $300.00.

Needless to say, I didn't get the job. I asked if the $300.00 bid covered all the items I mentioned, they said no, but the son said they didn't want to invest $1500 since the lady won't be living there long(80+ years old). Happy Mother's day!


----------



## StickBuild (May 9, 2008)

WilsonRMDL said:


> After reading your posts I took another look at it. I guess I was just taken back at first that someone would consider turning a shed into a home office. Talked to the HO today and he said he said he's going with the lowest bid which was $1500. I couldnt even estimate my materials that low, let alone making any money on this job. I thanked him for his time and thats that. I dont understand why he would tell me what the winning bid was anyway, kind of out of the ordinary.


1500? That is aweful low to me I hate the low ballers. But you get what you pay for. I have done bidding lost to a lower bid the other guy screwed up the place and the HO called me back.. He got top dollar PER HOUR after that escapade and it was costly since the hot tub room wasnt even level on the piers. He called because the windows were working properly. I said how can they with the whole thing out of sqaure or level.
He paid dearly I won't to rehab work like that anymore.


----------

